
Why scientific studies can't be reproduced - fengwick3
http://qz.com/603356/why-scientific-studies-cant-be-reproduced/
======
rdlecler1
Meanwhile it's extrodinarily difficult to get a faculty position. Maybe if we
required more scrutiny we'd make room for scientists who can actually move
science forward, not backward.

------
cLeEOGPw
So the problem is that they don't use scientific method.

